# HELP ME you gurus...Web Easy Pro (vers 5)



## misteroz (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been using VCOM Web Easy Pro 5 to create websites. It is easy and I am able to make the sites look professional. But my sites are the only ones I have ever seen where each page on the site is published as one composite jpeg image. 

Most sites allow you to right click on an image and "save" it. Or you can highlight text and copy it. But my sites make all text and graphic images into one "image". This seems to really hurt webcrawlers gathering specific info, which in turn seems to hurt search engine optimization. (note: some text is highlightable and some isn't).

My golf shop website is: www.misterozgolf.com

If you take a look at it, you will see what I mean. 

If anyone has experience with Web Easy software and knows how I can "publish" the final website to the internet and NOT have the pages made into one composite jpeg file please let me know! Or if anyone knows how I can optimize my site with the way Web Easy Pro publishes I would greatly be appreciative. (note: there is an advanced tab just before publishing to the internet that allows me to type in "internet search keywords" and "internet search engine description"...I have filled those out extensively but I don't think it's helping all that much with search engines.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Mr OZ
The site does look nice and congrats on the design aspect. 

First off, I must declare that I now nothing of Web Easy. So I cannot comment on any of its settings etc...That said, if you place your cursor outside the box and do a right click and select View Source, you will notice that the table content is made up of a gif graphic as you state.
IE: <IMG SRC="index001010.gif" ALT="" ALIGN=LEFT BORDER=0 VSPACE=0 HSPACE=0>

I presume it is a WYSIWYG package that allows you to be creative without the hassle of delving into the gobbldy-**** of HTML. It may well be that that is the *only* way Web Easy converts the design and publishes it. 

Perhaps someone else with Web Easy experience can give further advice.

I first came across this technique many years ago. MS Publisher did the same but worse....It created the whole page as a huge graphic that took ages to render at 28k in those days! The only way I got round it was to ditch Publisher delete the so called site and learnt HTML!

Question: Is it time to bite the bullet and change software?

That doesn't mean you have to do the same! Nor am I suggesting any quick fix (unless someone else can).

As I see it
1) it is a pleasant and professional site to look at.
2) It is for commercial purposes
3) It is aimed at a class of visitors who are totally dedicated to their sport
4) It will be a shopping site. This infers secure server and financial transactions on line and all the connotations thereof.

Ignoring item 4 for a moment and failing anyone else popping up with a better solution to the plight, I would suggest that you would be better off ditching any software that converts text into graphics and get one that will still allow WYSIWYG creations. 

Disadvantage
A) the time and cost involved reworking the whole site
B) the learning curve of new software.

Advantage
a) More control over what goes on in the background of the site
b) A site that will render a darn site quicker
c) The ability of Search engine bots to read the texts and index accordingly

The learning curve with a decent WYSIWYG package is quite high (quick). You do not have to learn and know everything about the software capability to be able to use it well and replicate the site that you have.

Being a commercial site, where a professional 'image' is important, it is worth while investing some time and money.

Only you can make the commercial decisions of time vs cost etc.

If you do not have the time to invest in a rework, it may be commercially viable to contract the site out. Especially if you are going on the Ecommerce the site.

This brings up another aspect. Having the correct and appropriate method of on-line sales. This is a subject it its own right. Unless you have experience in this side, I strongly urge you to investigate the in & outs before you go too far down the line.

For example, I use 'Actinic Business' software for doing ecommerce sites. It will do the whole task from the front page through to outputting sales reports at the end of the week/month/year. I get huge support from the company even to the extent of using their secure servers. Very well worth the investment.

For conventional sites, I use Adobe Dreamweaver which will allow you to do the whole site in design mode (WYSIWYG) or in HTML or in a mixture of both. Other professional grade software is MS Frontpage - I used it some time back but personally preferred Dreamweaver.

All that said, I hope that someone else can pop up with a quick fix to the text to graphic problem.

Regards


----------



## misteroz (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi DonaldG

Thanks for the response. I fully understand and agree with what you wrote. Though I am a commercial business I am a one man operation. I have other high-end software for web creation but they are so damn difficult to learn. I am redoing my entire site because I sold the big golf shop you see in that website and I am only doing a small "niche" putting analysis thing now. I don't plan to sell much online, if at all...I am mostly a service type business now. But I do have a shopping cart all setup (just not visible on that site) and is working fine. My biggest concern was that I just didn't want to take "forever", ha to learn Adobe Go Live etc etc etc. I do like how fast things can be created and updated in Web Easy...I realize it's a low end program and will have it's limitations... I think the time is coming in the near future to take on your recommendation and just bite the bullet and go through the learning curve of a powerful software setup. It's just that I am a one man show and have a million other things going on during setup of the new shop, and I have NO money to hire out a service...and that seems a little crazy for such a small business with only one employee, ha. I think you are right...I would be better off to just spend some time and get fluent on a better software package and have more flexibility in the long run...Web Easy will hold me over during that learning curve is the best way to look at it.

Thanks again for your thoughtful response. I greatly appreciate your help.

PS - I also have Dreamweaver somewhere in my boxes of software, ha...Maybe I'll give that a try again. You would be shocked at how simple and fast Web Easy is...I think that spoiled me and made me lazy to work with other programs. Web Easy is the perfect recommendation for small businesses that just want a good informational site that is quick and easy.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

All noted. Time is the big killer, I must agree.

I suggest that you have a play around with Dreamweaver (DW) in the 'design' mode. That will give you WYSIWYG programming. Virtually an version of DW will do the business for you. I agree that the convenience and speed of the other s/w is attractive but not if it is putting visitors to the site off! (I did note that they appeared NOT to be using it for their own website!)

I can also appreciate the one man operation side of things (Been there, done that & the 'T' shirt is worn out!)

I wish you well with whatever way decide & don't forget, There is a whole raft of help on standby in the forum

Regards & good luck


----------



## misteroz (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey DonaldG

I have never had any customers say anything other than they like my website and that it's easy to navigate...so I don't feel as though my site "turns anyone off"...but I am sure there are critics who would pick it apart, ha. I have been told a number of times that the bright/dynamic color scheme is what kept people looking through the site. It's a simple site, but that's all I've really needed so far. My only issue with Web Easy was the search engine optimization. However, per your recommendation, I did install Dreamweaver (version 4) yesterday and spent a little time going through the tutorial which is step by step in creating a one page website. I am almost done the sample site so I will probably give it a try to do a new site for me. I'll let you know how it goes, and will probably have some technical questions for you at some point. What I like about Web Easy is it's all drag and drop with images, I don't have to create cells/tables before inserting images etc...it's faster to insert and move images around...but Dreamweaver will be much more powerful and in the long run won't limit my capabilities. Talk with you soon.

thanks alot.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok MisterOz
Sorry for the misunderstanding. I certainly agree about the nice look of the site. It is, as you say, bright & dynamic.

Folk here are happy to help out as & when. All the best with DW - once you get to grips with it - you won't want to change! Try Googling "Dreamweaver tutorial" & see what pops up...

Cheers


----------



## GraHal (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Mister Oz

I haven't published my Web Easy Pro Site to the Internet yet but when I go Build, Preview with IE 6.0 etc then my site is not `one big graphic`.

I've just selected some text and then copy & paste this text into MS Word.

Maybe it's the settings you have used when publishing etc?

I have another odd problem with Web Easy Pro that you may cast some light on? Please see my problem here 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/des...-easy-professional-text-no-show-new-post.html

Cheers
Graham


----------



## GraHal (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Mister Oz

Web Easy Pro (WEP) is sooooo intuitive that I think maybe you and me have gone straight in and developed our sites (and great designs at that) without even looking at the instructions one bit.

I was digging around last night in an attempt to sort my problem and I came across an area where you put keywords and page titles etc for coversion by WEP into HTML Tags in order to optimise for SEO etc.

So your fears about your site being `non-searchable` etc is unfounded. Put keywords into the HELP Index and you will find I guess. If not I'll come back ion here in a day or 2 for any further comments.

I am off to try something else with my problem ... my brain came up as I woke this morning ... always a creative moment!

I'll write up the solution to my problem on my thread ... if it works!

Cheers
Graham


----------



## voyager767 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,
I'm starting a new business and designed my first web site in Web Easy Pro 7. Since this is my first attempt, I think I came up with pretty good results. But I have a problem that I can't seem to find help for. I created and customized a form on my web site to collect data which I intend to put into a MS Access database. I published my site on Godaddy. My form works on the computer I created the site on and generates an e-mail to my address with the data. But on other computers, including my laptop, when the data is sent it just sends a blank e-mail with no attachment. On Web Easy's site it says I need to get a form-mailer script from my web host. I contacted Godaddy, but they are not any help. They directed me to a page that has examples and said to put that into my program for the form. When I put it into the HTML Action on my form, the result is that when the form is sent I get page not found. Godaddy tech support told me to put in all the data in their example on the page, but that doesn't work when I try it, although looking at it I believe that it is just an example, not necessarilly correct for just any situation. Here's the url, if anyone cares to look: 

http://help.godaddy.com/article.php?article_id=512&topic_id=100

Meanwhile, I sent them an e-mail requesting help and they said they don't support 3rd party programs. Web Easy doesn't seem to be any help, as they just say I have to get the form mailer scipt from the web host. I've created an alternate page on my site where people will have to copy and paste the data into an e-mail and send it to me. But that is just a temporary fix until I can get the form working properly. Considering biting the bullet and buying Dreamweaver and redoing my site with that. Does anyone have any suggestions, or think Dreamweaver is the way to go. Here's my site if anyone cares to look. 

http://coastalspeeddating.com

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

